# Drives Off The Toe



## KrudlerAce (Jul 3, 2010)

I occasionally hit the odd drive that comes off the toe of the face.

Just wondering if any member's had any tips or reasons why this might happen from time to time?


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

I hit toe shots every so often. Most of the time it's when I have not played for quite a while, and I am just starting up again. I don't really have a cause for them. I tend to think my hips/shoulders being to far open, might be the culprits, but I am not sure. I just keep playing and they eventually go away. Here's some links that might help. 

what causes toe hits - Bing


----------



## Big Hobbit (Nov 2, 2010)

I too hit the odd one out of the toe. The majority of them are due to me having the ball too far away from me in a effort to flatten my swing plain to hit a draw. Another reason for the odd one is me casting the club out and coming over the top with an out to in swing.

I tend not to worry too much about them. I know, and trust, my swing and the odd one is just me losing a bit of concentration and doing one of the above. On my next tee shot I just concentrate on making sure I don't do either of the above.


----------

